# Can't Ping Minecraft.net



## trueshot09 (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't view it with firefox or internet explorer, all I get is a blank white screen and my browers stop loading.

I used cmd ipconfig / dnsflush or whatever the command is.

Purged my browser caches but still nothing.

CMD read out:
ping minecraft.net
Pinging minecraft.net [50.16.203.217] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

ping statistics for 50.16.203.217:
Packets: Sent = 4 Recieved = 0 Lost = 4 (100% lost)

Tried adding it and allowing it through Windows Firewall but didn't do anything, also tried disabaling it, again no change.

It's wierd, I've never been to the site before, and I'm curious as to what all the hype is about, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

can't ping something doesn't mean there is a problem. It just means their router has been set to not return ping.

Not being able to load the site is a different issue.

Can you google minecraft?


----------



## trueshot09 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> can't ping something doesn't mean there is a problem. It just means their router has been set to not return ping.
> 
> Not being able to load the site is a different issue.
> 
> Can you google minecraft?


Errrr nevermind, tried again and I can view the site and such and download the game client... not a very good game anyway... tbh I had more ammusement trying to mess around in CMD and messing around with portforwarding than the game itself xD

Eh, cheers for response.


----------

